# Second Row Seating



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

My dealer told me something about the availability of the two seat configuration in the second row. I can't recall what he said.
Does anyone know?
I think he said that the two seat second row configuration is not avaialble until......?


----------



## 993 (Nov 15, 2005)

I believe the 2nd row seating option (i.e. 2 seats versus 3) is available in the summer.


----------



## DaveInDallas (Oct 12, 1999)

*Re: Second Row Seating (bravocharlie)*

According to their website, the Luxury Seating coniguration is not available until summer 2006 (which is also the on sale date, isn't it?). The Q7 at the Dallas Auto show had the six seat configuration (where the middle row had two bucket seats separated by a console).
Here are pics from the Dallas Auto Show posted by someone on AudiWorld.
http://public.fotki.com/secures4/audi-1/q7/
P.S. Get the V10 Touareg


----------

